# Critique My Pony Mare



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

Milly 14.2 Bay mare
Comment on her conformation and what you think she is suited to. She is also for sale

































































































Although this is her current condition after being turnout out for a year. She is soon to get a makeover and all her winter coat has now come out!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Good looking horse, can't see anything worth making a point about except your position on the cross country pic, you're leaning back and really pulling on her mouth.

P.S Where are you? What's her age? What's her height?


----------



## western walking horse (Nov 27, 2009)

i dont see anything to talk about other than the fact that, that is a good looking horse and you guys performance looks great


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah in the xc i got EXTEREMLY left behind!
Shes 14.2 and 14yo
I am in new Zealand
Here is a vid of her (well the bay in it)


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

Pretty Mare....she looks good over fences!


----------



## GandRPaints (Sep 26, 2009)

She also looks like she enjoys her job


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Shame, I'm in England otherwise I'd be really interested in her. I advertise her as an all rounder because she seems like a mare who could turn her hoof to anything.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Pretty mare.Nice trot !!!!


----------



## PontiMinto (Dec 22, 2008)

i love milly she would rock as a games horse!!


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

She does games too. she was going to be a loan pony for the australian games team!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> she was going to be a loan pony for the australian games team!


For the HOTY show? I know all the riders who have gone over for the last few years - I nearly went last year but couldn't afford it.


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> For the HOTY show? I know all the riders who have gone over for the last few years - I nearly went last year but couldn't afford it.


NAH not HOY the NZ mounted games champs. Well north island but theres the Australian team and south island team on borrowed ponies


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Was it the same team that rode at HOTY? I dare say I would know them as well even if it were a different team.


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

wow!! that mare is GORGEOUS! she looks like she has soo much heart and courage. if i had the money and lived in NZ i'd snatch her up in less than a heartbeat. good luck on a good sale 

~MSE


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

She's lovely!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

She is a good looking pony! That one pic of you in the red blazer was kinda funny they way you were leaning back though lol. I'm not trying to be rude at all, cuz what makes it funny is the fact that I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to lean back like that.


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Was it the same team that rode at HOTY? I dare say I would know them as well even if it were a different team.


I have no idea sorry. I didn't compete in them


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

PechosGoldenChance said:


> She is a good looking pony! That one pic of you in the red blazer was kinda funny they way you were leaning back though lol. I'm not trying to be rude at all, cuz what makes it funny is the fact that I'm pretty sure you weren't trying to lean back like that.


Yeah i got really left behind!
That pic was not made to show off bad riding on my half. It was to show her beautiful jumping style


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

What a lovely mare!
I'd advertise her as an allrounder. She's going to be easily snapped up by the looks of things, what an honest wee jumper!
Best of luck!


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I must say she shines best in dressage, over fences she looks a little awkward.

I would say her conformation is okay, she could have more haunch power, but that just builds over time, and she does have a bit of a hay belly there.


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> I must say she shines best in dressage, over fences she looks a little awkward.
> 
> I would say her conformation is okay, she could have more haunch power, but that just builds over time, and she does have a bit of a hay belly there.


Not being defensive or anything, but what do you mean by she looks awkward over jumps?


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## Sugar and Spice (Aug 23, 2009)

She is VERY pretty! She can do alot of stuff


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I mean she looks awkward, like she holds her head kind of high, and she has a really hollow back when jumping. But that can be easily fixed, now I look over them, she could really round her back a little more just by jumping some oxers.

You didn't offend me at all xD
Sorry I didn't post it before, constructive is better than regular critique I must say :/


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

she does have a hollow back when jumping but her tuck is super adorable - what an awesome pony! i'm in love, haha! she looks a little downhill in a few of the pictures but it could've been the angle. she goes into an adorable frame, that second picture of her is awesome!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like her...she could definitely do anything, although jumping really seems to suit her...


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

XxHunterJumperxX said:


> I must say she shines best in dressage, over fences she looks a little awkward.
> 
> I would say her conformation is okay, she could have more haunch power, but that just builds over time, and she does have a bit of a hay belly there.


I disagree, that tuck is drool worthy!


----------



## Milly Molly (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. She has the nicest wee jump


----------

